# Forum needs to be active so let's talk political.



## CapnClunks (22/5/22)

I'm glad personally that scomo is ousted, I don't care about LGBT or climate change but I want ICAC. I am traditionally a conservative but when you have either a ex corrupt potato copper or a pentacostal cultist ima vote greens. I'm happy that that fat **** Palmer failed again after spending apparently 100 m on advertising let Australia once more be known for its integrity let us become a part of the top 5 least corrupt countries henceforce.


----------



## terminal2k (22/5/22)

A federal ICAC is an amazing idea, they stop so much corruption at the state level. It has been so long I can't even remember the last time a nsw state leader kept saying I can't remember to every question they were asked, I'm pretty sure she answered that even when they asked her what her name was and where she was and what day of the week it was.


----------



## An Ankoù (22/5/22)

Even more needed in the UK. Fat chance of that happening with the current bunch of goons though. Congratulations on ousting your lot.


----------



## YAPN (23/5/22)

Certainly moving in the right direction. 1/3 Liberal, 1/3 Labor, 1/3 anybody else. Hopefully we'll see more minority gov's where the f***ers have to work together.


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/22)

The smirking fossil fuel humping happy clapper is no more.
The hatched faced ex-fish flipping moron looks like loosing her seat to the Greens.
The Trump-esque bloat lord failed to win a seat. 

My faith in humanity partially restored. 

And Sky? Well, colour me fuken suprised..









In shock and anger over Liberal defeat, Sky News commentators urge party to shift right


Sky After Dark regulars say the Liberal party must distinguish itself by appealing to ‘conservative values that Labor have abandoned’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JDW81 (23/5/22)

Love seeing ScMo get well and truly rogered by the democracy sausage. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Be nice if the people of New England would also punt the beetrooter. I grew up in the country, and the nationals haven't done anything to benefit the people of rural Australia for about 30 years.

Shame that sky/fox is becoming increasingly more like the American version here, with a bunch of (largely) over-weight, middle aged, white men spitting bile as they become increasingly irrelevant and can't handle that someone who doesn't have a todger, isn't white and didn't go to a flash private school has an opinion and a voice that is worth just as much as theirs.

Murry/Bolt/Credlin et al - I wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire.


----------



## Hangover68 (23/5/22)

I know it shouldn't be a personality contest but i cant stand that albasleezy, prefer if the libs stayed in power. Not surprised that the obese millionaire didn't get in, when i look at him i just see greed.


----------



## YAPN (23/5/22)

And now Scummo will resign and cause a by-election costing a couple of mill. Should be taken out of his pension.


----------



## CapnClunks (23/5/22)

Hangover68 said:


> I know it shouldn't be a personality contest but i cant stand that albasleezy, prefer if the libs stayed in power. Not surprised that the obese millionaire didn't get in, when i look at him i just see greed.


Albanese is unproven, scomo and Dutton are both asshats. Why don't you like Albanese? I'm a bit unsure myself. I don't think him being the next pm was a knee jerk reaction from Australia, I just think we are sick of both parties nonsense; alot voted indepents/minor parties wanting more tegrity from the leadership.


----------



## CapnClunks (23/5/22)

Dave70 said:


> The smirking fossil fuel humping happy clapper is no more.
> The hatched faced ex-fish flipping moron looks like loosing her seat to the Greens.
> The Trump-esque bloat lord failed to win a seat.
> 
> ...


Quote from sky "Please Peter Dutton take over", can you imagine how bad it would be if Peter Dutton becomes pm one day this is my true fear, it would be much worse than Morrison and Howard combined


----------



## Gjs (23/5/22)

It's a shame Craig kelly got involved with UAP he has called out the climate change hoax and along with Malcolm roberts of one nation have the documentation to prove the government has altered the figures to suit their agenda.
Unfortunately there were to many greens elected and along with this week's meeting of the WHO and their plans to take control over pandemic laws we have no one to veto on our behalf so we are really going to suffer. Just follow the money and all the scams it leads to. In 12 months time you won't find any one admitt they voted for them.


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/22)

Yeah...anthropomorphic climate change, _pffft..._ What a load of bullshit...

In other ironic news, the 'snowflakery' on display by the butt-hurt right leaning media is hilarious. What a bunch of ******* crybabies.


----------



## JDW81 (23/5/22)

Craig Kelly and Malcolm Roberts are both conspiracy theory sprouting idiots, who wouldn't even understand the first thing about rigorous scientific method. They also fit my comments above with respect to ageing middle aged white men. Roberts showed how big an idiot he is when he tried to argue with Brain Cox on the tele a few years back. Kelly shows us every time he opens his big mouth.

They all claim to have evidence, but they never seem to produce it (or if they do, it's some facebook piece of shit that hasn't been peer reviewed or something lifted directly from some dubious website).

I love how all the climate (and other) scientists around the world are apparently in cahoots with one another, cooking up a bunch of fanciful scare campaigns to keep all of us in line/distracted, so we aren't wise to the bigger conspiracy that is afoot (although, still not sure what that conspiracy actually is). Hopefully Craig and Malcolm will enlighten us soon. 

Maybe I should invest in tinfoil shares.


----------



## cedric (23/5/22)

let's not talk about politics.
the forum needs to be about brewing, not politics.
i hope admin ban any further political posts, i've seen it almost destroy a couple of previously happy forums over the past few years.


----------



## sirons (23/5/22)

cedric said:


> let's not talk about politics.
> the forum needs to be about brewing, not politics.
> i hope admin ban any further political posts, i've seen it almost destroy a couple of previously happy forums over the past few years.



Agreed. Beer transcends this gutter talk. Stick to Facebook if you wanna shit post.


----------



## JimmyMcFiddlesticks (23/5/22)

If you don't want to talk about it then don't. But let others have a civil discussion in the Off Topic section, that's what it's there for.


----------



## Feldon (23/5/22)




----------



## An Ankoù (23/5/22)

JDW81 said:


> They also fit my comments above with respect to ageing middle aged white men.


... overweight and who turn red in the face and start spluttering if you suggest anything slightly "non establishment".
Don't know if you use the word over there, but here they're known as "gammon". You've got more chance of converting a JW than you have of having a reasoned discussion with that sort.


----------



## Dasher (23/5/22)

The lot of them are parasites and have one agenda, power.


----------



## CapnClunks (23/5/22)

cedric said:


> let's not talk about politics.
> the forum needs to be about brewing, not politics.
> i hope admin ban any further political posts, i've seen it almost destroy a couple of previously happy forums over the past few years.


Hence the fact it's posted in off topic, and also why off topic exists


----------



## philrob (23/5/22)

cedric said:


> let's not talk about politics.
> the forum needs to be about brewing, not politics.
> i hope admin ban any further political posts, i've seen it almost destroy a couple of previously happy forums over the past few years.



I don't think Admin have much interest in Aus politics/ The USA owners/admin have sufficient local political issues not to be concerned about ours.
Keep it civil and within the rules, and go for it.

Interesting that although Scomo certainly deserved to lose, they did so massively. Nevertheless, Labor shouldn't have too much to brag about, because their overall vote also went down somewhat, with the losses taken up by the Teals (supposedly independent, but really all a member of a party which is not a party). They'll make life difficult for whoever forms government, and I heard today on the ABC Radio that they have already presented a list of their demands.
Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/22)

cedric said:


> i've seen it almost destroy a couple of previously happy forums over the past few years.



That says more about the emotional maturity of the members than the topic. Shared interests don't necessarily mean shared politics. 
Its OK to disagree, it need not end in a tantrum. 
I'd argue its actually a _strength_ to engage hot button issues and the discourse remain civil, shows you're a grown up.


----------



## Feldon (23/5/22)

By far the most important policy issue the new govt will have to contend with is summarised in this 1:30 min video from 2017 (it was important then, but has gone critical now. And it falls to Albanese's government to deal with it, or the US will remove him).

(from _Utopia _S03E07 'On the Defence ')

 

PS. The most interesting revelation I have read in the 36 hours since he came to power is that Albanese, despite what he said in his campaign, apparently is not of Italian ethnic heritage, but Albanian! Now there's a story or three to written about that fudge that the mainstream media won't touch.


----------



## Frizz (23/5/22)

You have to remember all politicians are like babies nappies ,full of sh*t and need to be changed often


----------



## RobB (23/5/22)

cedric said:


> let's not talk about politics.
> the forum needs to be about brewing, not politics.
> i hope admin ban any further political posts, i've seen it almost destroy a couple of previously happy forums over the past few years.


I think we'll be OK discussing politics. Just don't mention which homebrew retailer you prefer.


----------



## Coalminer (24/5/22)

Feldon said:


> PS. The most interesting revelation I have read in the 36 hours since he came to power is that Albanese, despite what he said in his campaign, apparently is not of Italian ethnic heritage, but Albanian! Now there's a story or three to written about that fudge that the mainstream media won't touch.



I suppose that's from some Facebook rant
A bit of fact checking helps
Quote from Wikipedia (Anthony Albanese - Wikipedia)

Albanese was born on 2 March 1963 at St Margaret's Hospital in the Sydney suburb of Darlinghurst.[9][10] He is the son of Carlo Albanese and Maryanne Ellery. His mother was an Australian of Irish descent, while his Italian father was from Barletta in Apulia. The surname Albanese means "Albanian" in Italian, in reference to the Arbëreshë people of the part of southeastern Italy where his father came from;[11] however, Albanese himself has never confirmed whether he has any ethnic Albanian ancestry. His parents met in March 1962 on a voyage from Sydney to Southampton on the Sitmar Line's TSS _Fairsky_, where his father worked as a steward, but did not continue their relationship afterwards, going their separate ways.[12][13][14] Coincidentally, the _Fairsky_ was also the ship on which Albanese's future parliamentary colleague Julia Gillard and her family migrated to South Australia from the United Kingdom in 1966.[15][16]


----------



## JDW81 (24/5/22)

I'd wager that for the overwhelming majority of us, whoever is in government (at least historically) makes very little difference to our day-to-day lives, irrespective of labor/liberal. There's the odd major policy decision that makes a big difference in the long term (Medicare/Superannuation), but no one has had the gumption to make any big policy decisions like that since I've been an eligible voter (and thats been a year or 25).

JD


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/5/22)

RobB said:


> I think we'll be OK discussing politics. Just don't mention which homebrew retailer you prefer.


Could you imagine if the two retailers went into politics? 

What would their policies be?

A generous keg subsidy scheme?
One would proudly urge buy Australian made kegs -the other possibly a "greener" front saying sav the environment - buy cheap recycled kegs?

Imagine how much heat this forum would get if you had users arguing their extremeist loyalty to either the KKA (Keg King Australia) or the KLP (Kegland Party)

Thank god I'm not a moderator anymore


----------



## yankinoz (24/5/22)

Re the UAP, Clive spent $70M. From 2019 they gained just over one percent of voters who number about 17M. That works out to over $400 for every added voter. Presumably the first $10M was spent more effectively than the last $10M, when voters were sick and tired of seeing the face of "the next prime minister."


----------



## Feldon (24/5/22)

Coalminer said:


> I suppose that's from some Facebook rant
> A bit of fact checking helps
> Quote from Wikipedia (Anthony Albanese - Wikipedia)
> 
> Albanese was born on 2 March 1963 at St Margaret's Hospital in the Sydney suburb of Darlinghurst.[9][10] He is the son of Carlo Albanese and Maryanne Ellery. His mother was an Australian of Irish descent, while his Italian father was from Barletta in Apulia. The surname Albanese means "Albanian" in Italian, in reference to the Arbëreshë people of the part of southeastern Italy where his father came from;[11] however, Albanese himself has never confirmed whether he has any ethnic Albanian ancestry. His parents met in March 1962 on a voyage from Sydney to Southampton on the Sitmar Line's TSS _Fairsky_, where his father worked as a steward, but did not continue their relationship afterwards, going their separate ways.[12][13][14] Coincidentally, the _Fairsky_ was also the ship on which Albanese's future parliamentary colleague Julia Gillard and her family migrated to South Australia from the United Kingdom in 1966.[15][16]



I known a bit about Albanians through family connections for years. And that's saying something because there aren't many of them. But they have an, how do I say it, 'influence' far beyond their numbers.

No, didn't hear it on Facebook. It was reported in the media. Eg:









Small European nation thrilled by Anthony Albanese's win


Prime Minister Anthony Albanese has made headlines in the tiny nation of Albania, with the country's national media celebrating the incoming leader simply because of his surname origin.




www.dailymail.co.uk





The Albanian government is delighted one of theirs is our PM. And before you go off on a dead-end tangent - just because his father was born in Italy doesn't mean that he is Italian. I was born in Australia. That doesn't mean I'm an aborigine. Get it.

As I said in my previous post, Albo is of Albanian ethnic heritage. And if you know anything about Albanians in Australia that should raise some lines of inquiry regarding how he came to be in the position he finds himself in today. But that's another story for you to 'fact check' yourself.

EDIT: Also confirmed by CNN (Google Translate is your friend):








Gazetari i CNN: Kryeministri i ri i Australisë është arbëresh sikur edhe unë - Gazeta Express


Gazetari i CNN: Kryeministri i ri i Australisë është arbëresh sikur edhe unë



www.gazetaexpress.com


----------



## Feldon (24/5/22)

JDW81 said:


> I'd wager that for the overwhelming majority of us, whoever is in government (at least historically) *makes very little difference to our day-to-day lives*, irrespective of labor/liberal. There's the odd major policy decision that makes a big difference in the long term (Medicare/Superannuation), but no one has had the gumption to make any big policy decisions like that since I've been an eligible voter (and thats been a year or 25).
> 
> JD



Geez, mate. You need to get out more.


----------



## Redreuben (24/5/22)

Well Catherine Deves has new pronouns.
Was and Were Bahahaha
Palmers campaign was simply a tax dodge. 
I think its a credit to our education system that the stupid and the gullible are down to 7%
Unfortunately the red headed shrew is still in with a chance. Every court needs its jester I suppose.
If the Libs elect Dutton as leader they have learnt nothing, but at least it will finish them off. 
Perhaps the Teals will be the Phoenix party.


----------



## JDW81 (24/5/22)

Feldon said:


> Geez, mate. You need to get out more.



i was referring to federal not state government.

but you’re right, I don’t get out much. Work/study/family keeps me pretty occupied.


----------



## YAPN (24/5/22)

Redreuben said:


> If the Libs elect Dutton as leader they have learnt nothing, but at least it will finish them off.


Mate, I wish I shared your optimism. I think we are seeing a whole new evolution of the Liberal Party. It will become an even more hard-right Christian version of the US Republicans. The Vic Libs today kicked out the anti-abortionist Bernie Finn but that has just made him a martyr. And Christians love their martyrs.


----------



## yankinoz (24/5/22)

The leading Australian politicians seem to fit into an international trend of blandness. Biden and Xi, for example, are as exciting as cold porridge. Admittedly, Putin is more engaging, like snake or dose of Novichok. Short of advancing more charismatic persons such as Bob Katter, the obvious solution in Australia is to work on their hair, the importance of which is well known to other world figures who buck the overall trend. With photoshopping help from my son, I suggest coiffures for Morrison, Albanese and the tonsorially challenged Mr Dutton

.


----------



## CapnClunks (24/5/22)

Feldon said:


> By far the most important policy issue the new govt will have to contend with is summarised in this 1:30 min video from 2017 (it was important then, but has gone critical now. And it falls to Albanese's government to deal with it, or the US will remove him).
> 
> (from _Utopia _S03E07 'On the Defence ')
> 
> ...



Hahaha this is hilarious


----------



## CapnClunks (24/5/22)

RobB said:


> I think we'll be OK discussing politics. Just don't mention which homebrew retailer you prefer.


Just a different type of politics


----------



## Dave70 (24/5/22)

Feldon said:


> But they have an, how do I say it, 'influence' far beyond their numbers.



Oh come now, lets not be coy, what is this 'influence' you imply. 
Or are you anxious about waking to find yourself lying beside a horses head?


----------



## Feldon (24/5/22)

To get into the meat of China-US conflict and what it means for us here in Australia, listen to these two brilliant academics (and friends) in the field of international relations - Hugh White from ANU and John Mearsheimer from the the Uni of Chicago. Its from 2019 but the main thrust is still relevant, just more urgent now because the US Pentagon and State Dept. are rattling the chains at China ever more loudly under sleepy Joe Biden.

Remember, we are currently obliged under the ANZUS Treaty to support, and defer to, the US on all military matters in the Pacific Ocean region. Yet China is our largest trade customer and just about pays for our way of life here _(“China is Australia's largest two-way trading partner in goods and services, accounting for nearly one third (31 per cent) of our trade with the world”_ - DFAT). Without China buying our gas, minerals etc., we’re really economically rooted (think unending double digit unemployment, inflation and interest rates - banana republic stuff).

Hugh White says the US will ultimately fail us and Australia must now stand alone, perhaps in some form of armed neutrality, and be friends with both the US and China (I agree with him, or he with me because I've had this view for decades). John Mearsheimer talks from the perspective of _Realpolitik_ and tells straight up how a Great Power like the US will deal with Australia if we break free from it’s military hegemony.

(This is a long video, but for those interested watch the first half hour at least - each speaker talks for 15 minutes, then the rest is question time. They are both brilliant speakers).


----------



## Feldon (24/5/22)

Dave70 said:


> Oh come now, lets not be coy, what is this 'influence' you imply.
> Or are you anxious about waking to find yourself lying beside a horses head?







_No Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that._

(but not underworld related)


----------



## Dasher (25/5/22)

The first stumble and Albo is gone, PW will be elected new leader and thus Prime Minister. The knife has been sharpened and the Caucus numbers secured. Why didn’t the back room boys just put her up from the start?? I’ll leave that for you.


----------



## yankinoz (25/5/22)

It's a bad time to be an incumbent in any country that holds real elections. Huge debts everywhere, the Ukraine war, supply problems.


----------



## philrob (25/5/22)

Dasher said:


> The first stumble and Albo is gone, PW will be elected new leader and thus Prime Minister. The knife has been sharpened and the Caucus numbers secured. Why didn’t the back room boys just put her up from the start?? I’ll leave that for you.



Only one small hurdle to jump, and that is the move of PW from the Senate to the Reps, which means someone will need to be pushed out of their safe seat to make room for her.


----------



## Feldon (25/5/22)

It's only convention that the PM must sit in the House of Reps. There is no constitutional barrier to a senator like Penny Wong becoming PM.

The night of the Mean Girls might soon be upon us.

EDIT: Not meaning to disparage “convention”. It’s important in our system of government, and there’s good reasons for the PM to sit in the lower house. But Penny _is _unconventional. I don’t think she would let convention stand in her way.


----------



## YAPN (25/5/22)

yankinoz said:


> Huge debts everywhere, the Ukraine war, supply problems.



The effects of problems like the supply chain and the war are a serious challenge for all gov's. But I am not concerned with what they call debt. This 'debt' is Australian dollars and is owed to the Australian gov. If we refuse to pay it back I suppose we could take ourselves to court.


----------



## CapnClunks (25/5/22)

Feldon said:


> I known a bit about Albanians through family connections for years. And that's saying something because there aren't many of them. But they have an, how do I say it, 'influence' far beyond their numbers.
> 
> No, didn't hear it on Facebook. It was reported in the media. Eg:
> 
> ...


Isn't saying all Italian are mafiaso the same as saying all Muslims are potentially terrorists


----------



## CapnClunks (25/5/22)

Feldon said:


> It's only convention that the PM must sit in the House of Reps. There is no constitutional barrier to a senator like Penny Wong becoming PM.
> 
> The night of the Mean Girls might soon be upon us.
> 
> EDIT: Not meaning to disparage “convention”. It’s important in our system of government, and there’s good reasons for the PM to sit in the lower house. But Penny _is _unconventional. I don’t think she would let convention stand in her way.


Mean girls, imagine the repercussions sorry I called you sir ma'am you look masculine, no excuse capnclunks it's jail for you. Imagine the LGBT and quasi racism/sexism nonsense that would occur


----------



## clarkejw (26/5/22)

Dasher said:


> The first stumble and Albo is gone, PW will be elected new leader and thus Prime Minister. The knife has been sharpened and the Caucus numbers secured. Why didn’t the back room boys just put her up from the start?? I’ll leave that for you.


Well, for a start, they have to find her a seat in the House of Reps. Even though it's technically possible, it would be unworkable, and a nightmare for the PM to be in a different house.


----------



## Half-baked (26/5/22)

Gorton was appointed PM while being a senator (after Harold Holt disappeared*). 
He moved to the HoR pretty quickly. 

Fun fact, the PM doesn’t actually need to be a parliamentarian, but only for up to 3 months. 

*Of course, taken by the Chinese (for whom he had been spying) in a submarine


----------



## yankinoz (27/5/22)

(after Harold Holt disappeared*).
....

*Of course, taken by the Chinese (for whom he had been spying) in a submarine
[/QUOTE]

You mean it wasn't a flying saucer?

FYI: In theory a person who presently holds no elected office could become the unelected US president. It's a path some die-hard Trumpists believe will happen early next year.

!. Republicans gain majorities in the HOR and Senate.
2. In the the House they make Trump Speaker. Past speakers have always been elected members of the House, but do not have to be.
3. The House impeaches Biden and VP Harris, and the Senate convicts them of "high crimes and misdemeanors," removing them from office 
4. Next in line for the presidency is the speaker of the house, Trump.

It won't happen, for several reasons, but one guy I know who's bunkered and armed in Arizona keeps telling me it will (and that military tribunals have executed or jailed at Guantanamo the Clintons, the Obamas, Bill Gates, and many more).


----------



## Feldon (27/5/22)

Holt was “all the way with LBJ”, until....






So was JFK, until...


----------



## Feldon (27/5/22)

Penny and Albo must go to Specsavers.


----------



## Feldon (6/6/22)

US presidential candidate Robert F Kennedy assassinated in LA 54 years ago today:


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/22)

Feldon said:


> US presidential candidate Robert F Kennedy assassinated in LA 54 years ago today:




Who knows? 
Maby the woman in the polka dot dress? Maby the CIA? Maby it was just a wild coincidence there were two active shooters in precisely the same place at precisely the same time. 

Lets hear from an eyewitness who was there on the day..(12:20 if you cant wait)


----------



## yankinoz (7/6/22)

Suppose someone were to carry out an assassination in full view of multiple TV cameras and with no one else close, then confesses. Further, a search of the assassin's home finds a manifesto justifying the assassination and detailing plans. No record is found of collaboration with others.

Open and shut? Not in conspiracy land. Look for hidden second shooters, second-grade classmates who now work for fhe CIA, whatever. 

A while back I wrote the following about Guy Fawkes:
My forthcoming book, No Gunpowder, No Plot, proves the so-called plot was a false-flag attack. I have already set forth the evidence on my website PlotNOT, which has accumulated no less than twelve likes on social media.

Evidence for the plot consists of that ANONYMOUS letter to Monteagle, which my handwriting experts assure me is in Monteagle's own hand, and confessions of the alleged conspirators that were EXTRACTED ON THE RACK.
Accounts of the plot's “discovery” are suspect in the extreme. Several of the discoverers swore angels led them to the plot, YET THERE WERE NO REPORTS OF ANGEL SIGHTINGS IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD OF PARLIAMENT ON THAT OR ANY OTHER DAY. Furthermore, anyone who has ever seen members of the House of Lords asleep in the chamber knows how absurd it is that any divine forces would act to preserve them.

Much of the case for a false-flag plot has already been made in 1897 by the good Father John Gerard and more recently by American Free Press, but I have added SHOCKING NEW INFORMATION.
The “gunpowder” in the barrels was actually flour. My examination of household records has revealed that several of the plot's so-called discoverers were member of households THAT HAD PURCHASED MULTIPLE BARRELS OF COMMON FLOUR OVER PRECEDING MONTHS.

Guy Fawkes was a Protestant mole. Several accounts say he lived out his life in the wilds of Yorkshire and in comfortable fashion. FAWKES WAS LEFT-HANDED, AND YET THE LOOKALIKE EXECUTED IN HIS STEAD GRABBED THE ROPE WITH HIS RIGHT HAND AS HE JUMPED FROM THE SCAFFOLD IN A TRY FOR A SPEEDY DEATH.


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/22)

I see you have uncovered the gold standard in authenticity for truthers.
CAPS LOCK.
Better still:

SUPERFLUOUS EXCLAMATION MARKS!!!!!!!!!!

WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!!!!!!!!

TRUMP 2024!!!!!!


----------



## Half-baked (7/6/22)

On a more serious note, yesterday was also the anniversary of tank man making his stand. One man against the entire Chinese communist party. You don’t get much bigger balls than that… (hadn’t seen the zoomed out photo until recently)


----------



## Feldon (7/6/22)

Half-baked said:


> On a more serious note, yesterday was also the anniversary of tank man making his stand. One man against the entire Chinese communist party. You don’t get much bigger balls than that… (hadn’t seen the zoomed out photo until recently)


Except that the picture was taken the day _after _the protest when the tanks were _leaving_ Tiananmen Square. If anything, 'Tank Man' was trying to stop them leaving perhaps fearing a return of the students.

Its surprising what people think they remember about that day.


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/22)

Yesterday was also the anniversary of the largest seaborne operation in history, or D-Day. 

Allegedly..


----------



## yankinoz (7/6/22)

Dave70 said:


> I see you have uncovered the gold standard in authenticity for truthers.
> CAPS LOCK.
> Better still:
> 
> ...


INDEED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philrob (7/6/22)

*WOW!!!!!*


----------



## deeve007 (8/6/22)

Feldon said:


> Except that the picture was taken the day _after _the protest when the tanks were _leaving_ Tiananmen Square. If anything, 'Tank Man' was trying to stop them leaving perhaps fearing a return of the students.
> 
> Its surprising what people think they remember about that day.


So when has anyone ever said otherwise? He was still fairly obviously protesting their actions, very apparent by the fact we've never heard from him again nor know his fate.


----------



## deeve007 (8/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> Mean girls, imagine the repercussions sorry I called you sir ma'am you look masculine, no excuse capnclunks it's jail for you. Imagine the LGBT and quasi racism/sexism nonsense that would occur


You mean we might actually have something other than old white men in power? I know, the shock to the system of many, right?!??


----------



## Dave70 (9/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> You mean we might actually have something other than old white men in power? I know, the shock to the system of many, right?!??



I hear ya. Personally I'm leaning toward a cis female millennial of mixed race.


----------



## CapnClunks (9/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> You mean we might actually have something other than old white men in power? I know, the shock to the system of many, right?!??


Why does it matter so much if white, I don't care if black/brown, female, gay etc. I'm just sick of this, why can't the person just be qualified and good at the job. Instead of playing the persecution Olympics, no one is oppressed here this isn't Iraq or Africa.

I've been told by someone before that I have white privilege, I grew up poor and am fairly uneducated but was told by a wealthy educated person who owned serveral houses how privileged, yes I am privileged because I'm Australian but not because white.

For a group that goes on about racism they sure seem to care about skin colour.
I also find it odd that African Americans always going on about slavery yet don't seem to actually care about the people still enslaved in Africa, I don't see them doing anything about that.

I would personally hire someone based on their skills/ attitude and regardless of gender/sexual orientation and race, and if someone discriminated them I would stick up for them. But if they carried on about being oppressed I would fire them immediately.

I'm so tired of people with their imagined perceived oppression. I can find plenty of racists in any skintone, and I'm getting sick of hearing this "your a white male" bullshit, it seems alright if "white female" but I suppose nowadays you could just "identify as something".

You also proved my point about faux LGBT and quasi racism/sexism nonsense, I suppose the glass ceiling when it comes to females pay is real too, even so if this actually happened their would be alot of very wealthy women because they would sue the arse off their employer and win. Maybe it's time to lay off the tiktok and Twitter


----------



## YAPN (9/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> I would personally hire someone based on their skills/ attitude and regardless of gender/sexual orientation and race, and if someone discriminated them I would stick up for them.


Yeah. It would be a better society if there was no discrimination. Previous generations wanted to end it, we do, and future generations will try as well. Somehow I don't think that we will ever get there.

Woke politics is all about dividing us, either accept the dogma or you're cancelled. It does not seem to recognise that we are all inmates of the same prison.


----------



## Feldon (9/6/22)




----------



## CapnClunks (9/6/22)

YAPN said:


> Yeah. It would be a better society if there was no discrimination. Previous generations wanted to end it, we do, and future generations will try as well. Somehow I don't think that we will ever get there.
> 
> Woke politics is all about dividing us, either accept the dogma or you're cancelled. It does not seem to recognise that we are all inmates of the same prison.


I'm so sick of woke politics it's everywhere, I'm not discriminate, my own sister is a lesbian. But she doesn't shut up about her "oppression" drives me nuts, why do we pander to 0.01% of the population and ignore the whole. These people just are attention addicts, I think alot of people feel the need to be validated and it's sad. I blame the rise of social media and tinder etc. (Yes I know this is social media also)


----------



## Paddy Melon (10/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> I'm so sick of woke politics it's everywhere, I'm not discriminate, my own sister is a lesbian. But she doesn't shut up about her "oppression" drives me nuts, why do we pander to 0.01% of the population and ignore the whole. These people just are attention addicts, I think alot of people feel the need to be validated and it's sad. I blame the rise of social media and tinder etc. (Yes I know this is social media also)


I agree with what CapnClunks is trying to say (well I think it's what he is trying to say). I'm now going on sixty five and am feeling pressured every time I go out because I have to be very careful in the words I must choose when expressing my thoughts. My kids constantly pull me up on things I say even though, I say them without malice (I know the lack of malice is no excuse but I'm not talking about racial or sexist comments, I'm talking about having an opinion on how someone dresses or pierces their bodies, it's my opinion.) It's my generation I guess, I certainly hold people equally and always did in my position when I was working and I was in a position of high seniority. But I started to become frustrated when positive discrimination (PD) was introduced (probably back in the 1980's, I'll stand corrected on the date). PD went against the grain of equality because it didn't create an even playing field, (I have always believed in the best person for the job and built my teams on that mantra). I believe that acceptance of equality is essential and everyone must change their thinking to look at each other equally. To me that means everyone must act equally and not push their particular barrow so hard that it becomes counter productive. The few that push it on the masses doesn't (IMO) help their cause. For example (and please don't hang me for this) I don't like political parties or religious groups coming to my door trying to win me over, I don't like the gay and lesbian mardi gras being televised displaying things that my generation were not accustomed to. I'm not saying people can't live their lives the way they want to in fact it's their lives and they are, we are, or should be, entitled to live them how we see fit so long as we don't impact on others and live within the laws. I hope I haven't offended anyone but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Dave70 (10/6/22)




----------



## CapnClunks (11/6/22)

Its


Paddy Melon said:


> I agree with what CapnClunks is trying to say (well I think it's what he is trying to say). I'm now going on sixty five and am feeling pressured every time I go out because I have to be very careful in the words I must choose when expressing my thoughts. My kids constantly pull me up on things I say even though, I say them without malice (I know the lack of malice is no excuse but I'm not talking about racial or sexist comments, I'm talking about having an opinion on how someone dresses or pierces their bodies, it's my opinion.) It's my generation I guess, I certainly hold people equally and always did in my position when I was working and I was in a position of high seniority. But I started to become frustrated when positive discrimination (PD) was introduced (probably back in the 1980's, I'll stand corrected on the date). PD went against the grain of equality because it didn't create an even playing field, (I have always believed in the best person for the job and built my teams on that mantra). I believe that acceptance of equality is essential and everyone must change their thinking to look at each other equally. To me that means everyone must act equally and not push their particular barrow so hard that it becomes counter productive. The few that push it on the masses doesn't (IMO) help their cause. For example (and please don't hang me for this) I don't like political parties or religious groups coming to my door trying to win me over, I don't like the gay and lesbian mardi gras being televised displaying things that my generation were not accustomed to. I'm not saying people can't live their lives the way they want to in fact it's their lives and they are, we are, or should be, entitled to live them how we see fit so long as we don't impact on others and live within the laws. I hope I haven't offended anyone but that's just how I feel.


 It's definitely a changing World, one I'm finding difficult to accustom to myself and I'm only 35; I can not imagine the changes a older bloke like you would of seen


----------



## MHB (11/6/22)

I think I have mentioned before - Watching my grandmother cry during the first moon landing, she went to school with her brother and sister all three on the same horse, recalled the first time she saw a car, an aeroplane, an electric light, heard a phone ring... and I'm sitting here with a mobile phone beside me that has more computing power than the Apollo program.
Yep things change, my first computer had 128k of ram, the same on its disk and that’s all.
Funny part is I like change, not saying it’s not challenging but it keeps the mind fresh. I do keep wondering what will happen next and look forward to what is coming.
Mark


----------



## deeve007 (14/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> Why does it matter so much if white, I don't care if black/brown, female, gay etc. I'm just sick of this, why can't the person just be qualified and good at the job. Instead of playing the persecution Olympics, no one is oppressed here this isn't Iraq or Africa.



It doesn't, but we've had thousands of years of discrimination towards those that weren't old white men, and I think more than a few people believe it's doing us more harm than good to keep doing the same thing over and over.



> You also proved my point about faux LGBT and quasi racism/sexism nonsense



And you proved mine about how afraid many white males appear to be at the very idea of another gender or skin colour being in charge. The fact you use "woke" as an insult (or at all) shows your biases. If you truly did want things based purely on qualifications & merit you would avoid using all the various pointless - and often ignorant - insults thrown by the more extreme from both (all?) sides. If I ever hear anyone from the left throw out the "nazi" insult, I for the most part will ignore them too (unless it's being used to describe actual Nazis of course  ).


----------



## deeve007 (14/6/22)

Dave70 said:


> I hear ya. Personally I'm leaning toward a cis female millennial of mixed race.



Just something different than the same old same old would be nice. But as you may note from the comments following mine, too many believe we've had no issues we need to address, and should just continue doing what we've always done. Whereas in reality, for all we still need to do, the lives of many millions of people have improved due to what many have fought for over the past decades (and longer in some aspects). Even if many white males can't recongnise that, and have no real idea of what it's like to be discriminated against even while they complain about "wokeness" (the most misused term in history potentially, maybe up there with "politically correct").

Kind of reinforcing my original comment of course.


----------



## deeve007 (14/6/22)

Paddy Melon said:


> I don't like the gay and lesbian mardi gras being televised displaying things that my generation were not accustomed to. I'm not saying people can't live their lives the way they want to in fact it's their lives and they are, we are, or should be, entitled to live them how we see fit so long as we don't impact on others and live within the laws. I hope I haven't offended anyone but that's just how I feel.



What percentage of TV coverage shows anything representing or supporting the LGBT+ community? I'm almost certain it's far less than the ~10% of the community (possibly more) that identify or are part of that segment of the population. Sorry it offends you, but if it was about what offended me then most of the brain-destroying moronic reality TV would be banned from being broadcast.

Perhaps rather than "get off my lawn", you can be open to what so many minorities have had to go through - and are STILL going through - and hence how important it can be for those growing up from those groups to see people just like them celebrated within the mainstream media nowadays. If you spent even a few hours with those working with youths from these communities you would understand how much of a difference it can make, and has made over the past few decades.


----------



## YAPN (14/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> The fact you use "woke" as an insult (or at all) shows your biases.


Well, what do we call it then?

There are now so many jokes that cannot be told because so many people are taking offence. Not the people who may be the butt of the joke, no, it is people who are taking offence on behalf of others that is the problem. It is very easy to see why there is a pushback against the cancelling of humour.


----------



## deeve007 (14/6/22)

YAPN said:


> Well, what do we call it then?
> 
> There are now so many jokes that cannot be told because so many people are taking offence. Not the people who may be the butt of the joke, no, it is people who are taking offence on behalf of others that is the problem. It is very easy to see why there is a pushback against the cancelling of humour.



How about avoiding labels altogether, and talking about the actual topic, and specifics where it will help? Would me throwing the "bigot" label around in response to a couple of comments in this thread add anything constructive to the discussion? Obviously not, derogatory labels are the antithesis to constructive dialogue.

And humour hasn't been "cancelled", only bad (or past it) comedians who don't know how to write good jokes anymore. Punching down was never funny, the only difference now is that people are being called out on it (which is actually what many are whining about, having to take responsibility for their words). Good comedy is still thriving as it always has!


----------



## CapnClunks (14/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> What percentage of TV coverage shows anything representing or supporting the LGBT+ community? I'm almost certain it's far less than the ~10% of the community (possibly more) that identify or are part of that segment of the population. Sorry it offends you, but if it was about what offended me then most of the brain-destroying moronic reality TV would be banned from being broadcast.
> 
> Perhaps rather than "get off my lawn", you can be open to what so many minorities have had to go through - and are STILL going through - and hence how important it can be for those growing up from those groups to see people just like them celebrated within the mainstream media nowadays. If you spent even a few hours with those working with youths from these communities you would understand how much of a difference it can make, and has made over the past few decades.


Taking down statues, suppression of people's ideas and opinions especially in academia should not be allowed. We are in a age of regression, culturally and academically, what good does the regressive left do other than push ridiculous policy, play free speech police and ignore history.
You speak of thousands of years of white oppression, what about https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QQFnoECBUQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3kuqavoYmJu4WxJJPeClx_ Manda Musa what about all the people of colour that enslaved there own people and still do


----------



## CapnClunks (14/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> How about avoiding labels altogether, and talking about the actual topic, and specifics where it will help? Would me throwing the "bigot" label around in response to a couple of comments in this thread add anything constructive to the discussion? Obviously not, derogatory labels are the antithesis to constructive dialogue.
> 
> And humour hasn't been "cancelled", only bad (or past it) comedians who don't know how to write good jokes anymore. Punching down was never funny, the only difference now is that people are being called out on it (which is actually what many are whining about, having to take responsibility for their words). Good comedy is still thriving as it always has!


What like Nanette on Netflix that's about as funny as leprosy


----------



## deeve007 (14/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> What like Nanette on Netflix that's about as funny as leprosy


Notwithstanding anyone's subjective views on what's funny or not, if that's your only reference for stand up comedy outside of those you believe have been "cancelled" you really need to get out more.


----------



## YAPN (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> How about avoiding labels altogether, and talking about the actual topic, and specifics where it will help? Would me throwing the "bigot" label around in response to a couple of comments in this thread add anything constructive to the discussion? Obviously not, derogatory labels are the antithesis to constructive dialogue.
> 
> And humour hasn't been "cancelled", only bad (or past it) comedians who don't know how to write good jokes anymore. Punching down was never funny, the only difference now is that people are being called out on it (which is actually what many are whining about, having to take responsibility for their words). Good comedy is still thriving as it always has!


Unfortunately you seem to have misunderstood everything I wrote. I'm happy that you have decided to engage with this thread and I think you probably have knowledge to share.

I use woke as a label. Previously, now and in the future. Labels are necessary for communication. For instance, in this sentence

"Even if many white males can't recongnise that, and have no real idea of what it's like to be discriminated against even while they complain about "wokeness" (the most misused term in history potentially, maybe up there with "politically correct")."

you have used 'white male' as a label. What matters is context. I could use the term 'woke' in a negative fashion, or positive, or simply as a descriptor. Maybe I should have added more context when I used the word, but my question was honest.

The specifics were about humour being cancelled. It is. Your statement that humour hasn't been cancelled is incorrect. Sure there is a lot of new stuff to laugh at, Get Krackin' was a gem, but there was never any need to cancel old stuff like The Paul Hogan Show. Because his jokes were not nasty, he wasn't punching down. Just because I laugh at that Monty Python punchline "...and his dear wife Incontinentia Bowles." does not mean that I'm hating on people with fecal incontinence. Even people with fecal incontinence might laugh at the joke. But not too vigorously, I hope.


----------



## deeve007 (15/6/22)

YAPN said:


> Unfortunately you seem to have misunderstood everything I wrote. I'm happy that you have decided to engage with this thread and I think you probably have knowledge to share.
> 
> I use woke as a label. Previously, now and in the future. Labels are necessary for communication. For instance, in this sentence
> 
> ...



Let's not be disengenous. "White male" is an objective descriptor. "Woke" is a subjective insult, just as "nazi" would be to insult someone just because they, say, voted for One Nation.

And no, humour hasn't been cancelled. But this isn't the place to delve beyond name calling and mud slinging it's becoming clear (like most online platforms, to be fair), so time for me to bow out.


----------



## deeve007 (15/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> Taking down statues, suppression of people's ideas and opinions especially in academia should not be allowed. We are in a age of regression, culturally and academically, what good does the regressive left do other than push ridiculous policy, play free speech police and ignore history.
> You speak of thousands of years of white oppression, what about https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://simple.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mansa_Musa#:~:text=Mansa%20Musa%20(about%201280%20%E2%80%93%20about,person%20to%20have%20ever%20lived.&ved=2ahUKEwi4_Zat4az4AhXaR2wGHRAqBMQQFnoECBUQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3kuqavoYmJu4WxJJPeClx_ Manda Musa what about all the people of colour that enslaved there own people and still do



I'll cross "whataboutism" off my pointless online discussions bingo card!


----------



## Feldon (15/6/22)




----------



## Dave70 (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> Just something different than the same old same old would be nice. But as you may note from the comments following mine, too many believe we've had no issues we need to address, and should just continue doing what we've always done. Whereas in reality, for all we still need to do, the lives of many millions of people have improved due to what many have fought for over the past decades (and longer in some aspects). Even if many white males can't recongnise that, and have no real idea of what it's like to be discriminated against even while they complain about "wokeness" (the most misused term in history potentially, maybe up there with "politically correct").
> 
> Kind of reinforcing my original comment of course.



The implication being there's something inherently bad about 'old white men'. Using catch-all terms is simply unsophisticated and lazy thinking that reinforces stereotypes. Can you not see the irony here?

Not all 'old white men' are puritanical right wing conservatives. What you're espousing here is just another form of discrimination.
Its (we're) a work in progress to be sure, but as a society, we are objectively _less _racist, homophobic, and any other phobic you care to mention than at any point in history. As Neil deGrasse Tyson said, the scariest thing you could to to a black person is put them in a time machine that travels backwards - or words to that effect. The same could be said for the LGBT community.

Most of the axes being ground against 'woke' culture, at least from more thoughtful circles take umbrage with its purblind embrace of identity politics.
And its a fcuking dead end that seeds the ground for populism. Don't believe me? Think of Trump.

If the goal is for a future, and it should be, is a world where somebody's gender / sexual orientation / race is as insignificant and their hair colour, we aren't going to get there by arbitrarily displacing meritocracy with a blue haired lesbians just in the name of 'equality' and bleating endlessly how white males cant empathize.


----------



## deeve007 (15/6/22)

> but as a society, we are objectively _less _racist, homophobic, and any other phobic you care to mention than at any point in history.



And how have we got there? By changing what we did in the past, quite significantly in some instances. And you're right, things are much better for most if not all minorities than in the past, but you (and others) write/talk as if we have reached a point of equality for all today, for which there are objective measurements proving we have not and are still a very long way from for many. Hence we must continue that change, moving on from the old white men who are the ones who hold the vast majority of power globally - again that is simply stating a fact of who they are, not their politically leanings, only who controls the power within our society at present.

And the terms being used as insults have come directly from those in power (or from the segment represented by those in power) as a very overt attempt to diminish valid views that should be the focus of any constructive discussions. Instead of "woke" let's use "giving a shit about others", and for "political correctness" how about "not being a dick"? But then it's not so easy to be dismissive is it? And unfortunately - due very overtly from political discourse over the past decade - most online "debate" is now about being insulting, dismissive and point scoring, with very little openness to the valid reasons why change still needs to happen in so many areas. As I wrote, I'll switch off just as much from someone throwing out the "nazi" insult as much as the "woke" insult, as neither contributes constructively to any discussion.

Anyway, the world is moving away - forward - from the loudest angry voices online, even if glacially at times, hence why I should stick to allocating my rare spare time offline rather than these online discussions. My bad.


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> And how have we got there? By changing what we did in the past, quite significantly in some instances. And you're right, things are much better for most if not all minorities than in the past, but you (and others) write/talk as if we have reached a point of equality for all today, for which there are objective measurements proving we have not and are still a very long way from for many. Hence we must continue that change, moving on from the old white men who are the ones who hold the vast majority of power globally - again that is simply stating a fact of who they are, not their politically leanings, only who controls the power within our society at present.
> 
> And the terms being used as insults have come directly from those in power (or from the segment represented by those in power) as a very overt attempt to diminish valid views that should be the focus of any constructive discussions. Instead of "woke" let's use "giving a shit about others", and for "political correctness" how about "not being a dick"? But then it's not so easy to be dismissive is it? And unfortunately - due very overtly from political discourse over the past decade - most online "debate" is now about being insulting, dismissive and point scoring, with very little openness to the valid reasons why change still needs to happen in so many areas. As I wrote, I'll switch off just as much from someone throwing out the "nazi" insult as much as the "woke" insult, as neither contributes constructively to any discussion.
> 
> Anyway, the world is moving away - forward - from the loudest angry voices online, even if glacially at times, hence why I should stick to allocating my rare spare time offline rather than these online discussions. My bad.



You:
*but you (and others) write/talk as if we have reached a point of equality for all today,*
Me
*Its (we're) a work in progress to be sure,*
Just in case you missed it.

That aside, you agree 'things are much better' and rhetorically ask 'how have we got there' then go on to say 'old white men who are the ones who hold the vast majority of power globally'. So presumably, this bettering happened on their watch? What about countries led by old black men, or old Asian men? Are things demonstrably better or worse in terms of human rights?

Can't you realise by assigning unfavorable traits to an entire socio demographic you're just perpetuating the same bullshit?
You may fee more justified because you're 'punching up' as it were, its just a rose by another name.


----------



## deeve007 (15/6/22)

> So presumably, this bettering happened on their watch?



It happened because they were forced to change due to voters and other pressures, and for the most part happened much slower than it should have due to no real desire on their part for change. Time for the kids to take over, and for us older folk to step aside.


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> It happened because they were forced to change due to voters and other pressures, and for the most part happened much slower than it should have due to no real desire on their part for change. Time for the kids to take over, and for us older folk to step aside.



Progress is progress. Women are now permitted to drive in Saudi Arabia, since 2018. Hallelujah. What a world..
Politics selects for a specific personality type. Always has. Those 'kids', regardless of their ethnicity and what they identify as, will eventually become the 'old white men' - and women of tomorrow.


----------



## Paddy Melon (15/6/22)

I found this funny, with some good reasoning behind some of it.


----------



## deeve007 (15/6/22)

Dave70 said:


> Progress is progress. Women are now permitted to drive in Saudi Arabia, since 2018. Hallelujah. What a world..
> Politics selects for a specific personality type. Always has.



So those being discriminated against, those in some instances facing real harm from how they're being treated or restricted, they just have to wait until those in power deem it's time to do something? That's been our problem for centuries, and you know what they say about repeating the same mistakes, and yet we continue to do so.



> Those 'kids', regardless of their ethnicity and what they identify as, will eventually become the 'old white men' - and women of tomorrow.



And they too will face a time it might be better to move aside for the next generation. There's a minimum age limit for running for office, why not a maximum age limit too, for differing but equally valid reasons?


----------



## YAPN (15/6/22)

Sorry deeve, but your mind is as closed as those of whom you rail against. If you looked for consensus on this thread you would have found some.
But it's all about the shit-stirring isn't it?

I have to admit I was quite wrong when I wrote this...

"I think you probably have knowledge to share."


----------



## deeve007 (15/6/22)

If the consensus of this thread meant anything aside from faceless individuals ranting (myself included) the last election certainly wouldn't have gone the way it did.  In case you missed it, the majority of Aussie voters don't want the same old, same old, they're impatient for change. And I'm fairly sure those under 18 aren't wanting less than that.


----------



## YAPN (15/6/22)

Paddy Melon said:


> I found this funny, with some good reasoning behind some of it.




Gotta love Bill Maher. Don't always agree with him but I watch his show every week.


----------



## YAPN (15/6/22)




----------



## CapnClunks (15/6/22)

YAPN said:


> Unfortunately you seem to have misunderstood everything I wrote. I'm happy that you have decided to engage with this thread and I think you probably have knowledge to share.
> 
> I use woke as a label. Previously, now and in the future. Labels are necessary for communication. For instance, in this sentence
> 
> ...


----------



## CapnClunks (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> I'll cross "whataboutism" off my pointless online discussions bingo card!


Call me old but wtf is whataboutism it seems every day that passes a new word is invented to discribe 10 words that already exist


----------



## CapnClunks (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> It happened because they were forced to change due to voters and other pressures, and for the most part happened much slower than it should have due to no real desire on their part for change. Time for the kids to take over, and for us older folk to step aside.


Mate I voted greens, what more you want a rainbow tattoo and myself to say I'm pansexual or something, I'm not trying to be your enemy. You might be younger than most of us here but there's no bigots here.
Before my time but look at mhb and wide-eyed and legless both two very knowledgeable blokes but both will disagree but they still get along.
If you ignore your bias you can see good in everything, I personally don't like being told what to do or what to say.
It's not that we disagree essentially, we are not bigots, we have a difference in opinion.
We just don't like being told what to do or say, do you understand that individual human freedom is a thing, we are not ants we aren't a hivemind.
In this message failing mate, relax don't worry have a home brew!!!


----------



## CapnClunks (15/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> So those being discriminated against, those in some instances facing real harm from how they're being treated or restricted, they just have to wait until those in power deem it's time to do something? That's been our problem for centuries, and you know what they say about repeating the same mistakes, and yet we continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> And they too will face a time it might be better to move aside for the next generation. There's a minimum age limit for running for office, why not a maximum age limit too, for differing but equally valid reasons?


Honestly if everything is equal and you are a minority, and you are worrying about something even 150 years ago this is how you end up on heroin.
I had a rough childhood mate, my dad was a junkie and my pretty much my entire family, my cousin is northern Irish, he saw the troubles, but you know one thing, me and my cousin didn't do end up blaming everything else and end as addicts.
Maybe we are both pissheads true, but mate put your mind into anything.
I left school year 9 at 15, working in foundries, now I'm a mature age accounting student wanting to be an actuary.
I don't owe society anything, but I can't lie to myself


----------



## YAPN (16/6/22)

CapnClunks said:


> Honestly if everything is equal and you are a minority, and you are worrying about something even 150 years ago this is how you end up on heroin.
> I had a rough childhood mate my dad was a junkie and my pretty much my entire family, my cousin is northern Irish, he saw the troubles, but you know one thing me and my cousin didn't do end up blaming everything else and ending addicts.
> Maybe we are both pissheads true, but mate put your mind into anything.
> I left school year 9 at 15, working in foundry's now I'm a mature age accounting student wanting to be a actuary.
> I don't owe society anything but I can't lie to myself



Don't bother with him Capn, he's only doing it to bait you.


----------



## CapnClunks (16/6/22)

YAPN said:


> Don't bother with him Capn, he's only doing it to bait you.


True mate I kinda gave up a while ago give 1 example I need 10 but what's the point, I could give 10 example of something but then get told I need 100 lol


----------



## Paddy Melon (16/6/22)

YAPN said:


>



I'm confused? I'm not sure if I am allowed to laugh at that or not.


----------



## Paddy Melon (16/6/22)

I just want to have my own opinion.


----------



## deeve007 (16/6/22)

All I read here is whining from those that don't like change, or the way that change is being brought about. But the facts are that many minorities are still discriminated against, still do not have the same opportunties as many others, still face hostilities from both people and institutions, including governments. That's simply an objective fact.

So if you don't like the way that some are trying to improve the situation for those people, why not offer up some alternative solutions rather than simply complaining about those who are trying, as imperfect as some efforts might be? At least they're trying, what are you lot doing aside from complaining online in echo chambers? (and brewing beer  )


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> So those being discriminated against, those in some instances facing real harm from how they're being treated or restricted, they just have to wait until those in power deem it's time to do something? That's been our problem for centuries, and you know what they say about repeating the same mistakes, and yet we continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> And they too will face a time it might be better to move aside for the next generation. There's a minimum age limit for running for office, *why not a maximum age limit too, for differing but equally valid reasons*?



Thats a great idea! Nothing says equality like throwing old people on the scrap heap and replacing them with young people, just cos like, they're old, you know?
Apparently, ageism occupies a breathtaking blind-spot in your worldview. 
'The wisdom of teenagers' Said fcuking nobody, ever. 

But hey, bellowing out virtue signalling tropes ad nauseam and all this hand-waving has become _de rigueur _nowadays, so that nothing new. Wouldn't want to be on the 'wrong side of history' eh?

What your hinting at is basically institutionalized discrimination. Wheres the evidence?
Carping 'old white people bad' doesn't make an argument.


----------



## deeve007 (16/6/22)

> Carping 'old white people bad' doesn't make an argument.



And ignoring the damage those in power not wanting to provide equality and equal opportunities for all even more so. 
And as per every other comment in this thread, only "Nah I don't like that", with no alternative idea(s) of any kind. Same old same old.

So I guess we've reached the limit of what any online discourse can ever achieve = not much.


----------



## YAPN (16/6/22)

Dave70 said:


> Thats a great idea! Nothing says equality like throwing old people on the scrap heap and replacing them with young people, just cos like, they're old, you know?
> Apparently, ageism occupies a breathtaking blind-spot in your worldview.
> 'The wisdom of teenagers' Said fcuking nobody, ever.
> 
> ...



I've seen this before on other sites. These people are not interested in reasonable conversation, probably just wanting to see his post go up.
Had to laugh when, after all he has written he starts a new post with...

"All I read here is whining"

No sense of irony.


----------



## deeve007 (16/6/22)

YAPN said:


> I've seen this before on other sites. These people are not interested in reasonable conversation, probably just wanting to see his post go up.
> Had to laugh when, after all he has written he starts a new post with...
> 
> "All I read here is whining"
> ...



And yet still no alternatives to what you're complaining about in 6 pages of this thread. Sorry you don't like someone with a differing viewpoint entering your echo chamber, I'd say many here better get used to it as the younger generation come through. Best of luck lads!


----------



## Feldon (16/6/22)

No one is complaining but you @deeve007. You've been shot down in flames more than once if you hadn't noticed. Embarrassing.


----------



## deeve007 (16/6/22)

Feldon said:


> No one is complaining but you @deeve007. You've been shot down in flames more than once if you hadn't noticed. Embarrassing.



Lol. This whole thread had been about a bunch of old guys complaining about everything from "wokeness", to "cancel culture" - probably "me too" in there I'm sure - to having the Sydney Mardi Gras on TV because they don't like it (I just change the channel when I don't like something), with not one new idea or suggestion on how to address the issues those and other movements are in response to. Not a single one that I can recall, in 6 thread pages.

Ha ha, shot down in flames, what because I don't agree with everyone else on an online forum? Pfft.

But hey, think whatever helps you sleep better at night.


----------



## Feldon (16/6/22)

You keep banging on about "6 thread pages". But you only joined in on page 4. You are either faking it up to get a reaction (troll posting) or a silly liar. Whatever, its pretty transparent.


----------



## deeve007 (16/6/22)

Feldon said:


> You keep banging on about "6 thread pages". But you only joined in on page 4. You are either faking it up to get a reaction (troll posting) or a silly liar. Whatever, its pretty transparent.



Surprise, I have read through the 6 pages, it wasn't that hard... but I notice you can't disagree with my comments it's been all complaining with no new suggestions = most of the internet.

Anyway I'm sure ALL of us are tired of this back and forth, so I'll do everyone a favour. Best of luck lads, I think a few are going to need it going by the comments... the times, they are a'changing!


----------



## YAPN (16/6/22)

Feldon said:


> You keep banging on about "6 thread pages". But you only joined in on page 4. You are either faking it up to get a reaction (troll posting) or a silly liar. Whatever, its pretty transparent.



For the last 24hrs he's been bangin' on about leaving this thread.


----------



## MHB (17/6/22)

Rule #1 Keep dick out of mincer
I might be a grumpy old man but I have learned better than to get involved in political discussions on the www!
Mark


----------



## deeve007 (17/6/22)

Hand up, I'll apologise for HOW I conveyed a few things, due in large part that some of this hits close to home personally. I'd just ask some here to consider the people behind whatever derogatory labels you want to throw at them, that while you take umbradge at a multi millionaire being taken to task about the potential damage caused by their comments, those kinds of comments cause very real damage to many within the maligned groups they're directed towards who don't have the same platform, damage that in too many cases results in loss of life. Just as there is nothing legally to stop me using the "n" word, I don't due to the recognised damage that has caused in the past, and can still cause now. We may not have the balance right in some cases, but for the most part (ignoring the extremists on all sides) it's not from any intended ill will, and a lot of positive has come even if you haven't seen this personally. We are still light years behind equality for all, and from those from many minority groups truly feeling like they are accepted by the community around them, and glacial change in some cases isn't enough.

I also try very hard (obviously failing sometimes  ) to avoid these conversations online for exactly what occured here. I have very good friends of mine in real life who I am not friends with on social media because they go over the top even with their friends with their views online, while in person we can discuss the exact same topic over a beer and have zero issues. I think the channel of discussion makes a HUGE difference in how comments are perceived, I'd hazard a guess that many of the comments I've read here that I think many outside this forum would view as overtly offensive, maybe come across worse due to the platform we're on. Something I need to be more mindful of myself.

Anyway, hope you'all have a good weekend, and we all come away from this with perhaps a little more enlightenment (even if an emphasis on "little" ).



> I might be a grumpy old man but I have learned better than to get involved in political discussions on the www!


Something we can ALL agree on I think!


----------



## yankinoz (17/6/22)

MHB said:


> Rule #1 Keep dick out of mincer
> I might be a grumpy old man but I have learned better than to get involved in political discussions on the www!
> Mark



I get into them all the time, post essays, get called names, but I avoid doing so on brewing forums except on rare occasions (as when I started the thread on Russki beer). It's not the place unless you do it with a light touch.

P.S. I may be grumpier than thou.

Dan


----------



## CapnClunks (17/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> Hand up, I'll apologise for HOW I conveyed a few things, due in large part that some of this hits close to home personally. I'd just ask some here to consider the people behind whatever derogatory labels you want to throw at them, that while you take umbradge at a multi millionaire being taken to task about the potential damage caused by their comments, those kinds of comments cause very real damage to many within the maligned groups they're directed towards who don't have the same platform, damage that in too many cases results in loss of life. Just as there is nothing legally to stop me using the "n" word, I don't due to the recognised damage that has caused in the past, and can still cause now. We may not have the balance right in some cases, but for the most part (ignoring the extremists on all sides) it's not from any intended ill will, and a lot of positive has come even if you haven't seen this personally. We are still light years behind equality for all, and from those from many minority groups truly feeling like they are accepted by the community around them, and glacial change in some cases isn't enough.
> 
> I also try very hard (obviously failing sometimes  ) to avoid these conversations online for exactly what occured here. I have very good friends of mine in real life who I am not friends with on social media because they go over the top even with their friends with their views online, while in person we can discuss the exact same topic over a beer and have zero issues. I think the channel of discussion makes a HUGE difference in how comments are perceived, I'd hazard a guess that many of the comments I've read here that I think many outside this forum would view as overtly offensive, maybe come across worse due to the platform we're on. Something I need to be more mindful of myself.
> 
> ...


You too mate have a good weekend, discussion of hard topics is good. No one ever is going to agree on everything, but respect for each other and others opinions is a start. Everyone has had different life experiences


----------



## JDW81 (17/6/22)

The left and the right are as guilty as one another at shouting down the other side and cancelling things (have a look at the madness in the US with what the conservative movement have banned to protect children - and it's not semiautomatic weapons). Seems like the internet/social media/trumpism/24 hour new cycle etc has killed our ability to have a rational and civilised debate.

I'm white, 40s and have had a pretty easy ride compared to a lot of the community (thats not to say I haven't worked my ass off to get where I am), and don't even start to understand what a lot of the minorities/different social groups have been through and how the current discourse affects them.

Change is something we can't do anything about, and for the most part it's a positive thing in my book.

JD


----------



## Half-baked (17/6/22)

deeve007 said:


> Hand up, I'll apologise for HOW I conveyed a few things, due in large part that some of this hits close to home personally



Good on you for apologising deeve007, but also good on you for being passionate about making things better for people 

One of the biggest challenges is how to bring everyone along on the journey of righting some of those historic wrongs… as I think someone mentioned above, pushing too far too fast risks make things worse (e.g. creating the conditions for Trump)


----------



## CapnClunks (26/6/22)

Recently there has been controversy in regards to the greens actions with Australian flag not being behind them in some media conferences . I myself voted for them, and I agree with the 3 flags trifecta it's a good idea having the aboriginal and Islander flags there. But people voted for them because the nation needs real change like a federal ICAC with teeth, and I really hope that they can push some of there policies though.
But this gesture of not having the flag behind (it's off to the side) really Ike's me like you had a unprecedented voter swing so this is what you do alienate a lot of people (and damage your party's reputation). All this for such a small thing that amounts to nothing, it's like how major corporations have rainbow logos for one month of the year, what's the point other than virtue signalling.
Wokeness really needs to go and die in a hole somewhere.


----------



## Feldon (28/6/22)

I think there may be many Greens and so-called 'Teal' voters who will get buyers' remorse. Can't criticize people for getting jaded and bailing out on the major parties. But at the end of the day they are the only ones who can deal with the broad spectrum of policies in all portfolios. They've been doing it forever. If you are after change, I think you're better off trying to effect change from within the status quo. But that's not cool enough for a lot of disenchanted younger voters.

Anyway, don't feel bad about buyers' remorse with the Greens. Imagine being a Tory voter in the UK and waking to find that BoJo has man-boobs like this. And the nipple definition! And the legs! My God, I'd want my money back.


----------



## Feldon (17/8/22)

Here's a blast from the past. Ex-PM Tony Abbott in a wide ranging chat, both reflective and forward looking, with Nigel Farage over a couple of pints.

Nice lacing on those glasses too. But disappointed old Tony only has one sip. Now if it was Hawkie giving the interview...


----------



## Feldon (27/8/22)

This movie (or should that be doco?) is going to be a hoot. Out in the US early Sept. just in time for the mid-term elections.





https://twitter.com/MySonHunter


----------



## JDW81 (29/8/22)

Feldon said:


> This movie (or should that be doco?) is going to be a hoot. Out in the US early Sept. just in time for the mid-term elections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure this will present a balanced and and fair assessment of the topic (just like all Breitbart publications )........


----------



## Feldon (29/8/22)

JDW81 said:


> I'm sure this will present a balanced and and fair assessment of the topic (just like all Breitbart publications )........


Geez, pot, kettle, black.
Nothing very “fair” or “balanced” in you shooting the messenger before you’ve even heard the message. The movie is not even released yet. You evidently don't access points of view that don’t align with your own You’re not alone there.

Maybe the progressive CNN is more your cup of tea. This is on the same topic but from back in March, (finally, after they had buried the story for years).



But for a more robust account here’s Tucker Carlson a few days ago on Fox News laying bare the wounds that may sink the Bidens and perhaps Obama too (and Hillary will be all smiles). This issue is not going away.

(gets on topic after the 2:20 min mark but watch it all, classic Tucker)


----------



## Dave70 (29/8/22)

Feldon said:


> *(or should that be doco?)*



Absolutely, and not at _all _a hatchet piece. And _zero_ conflict of interest there. I mean, in terms of journalistic integrity, Breitbart is second only to FOX news and InfoWars. 
And if that wasn't enough, the producers are nonother Ann McElhinney and Phelim McAleer who exposed anthropomorphic climate change for what is back in 2009 - a *HOAX!!!!!*

I'll probably binge watch it with 2000 Mules..



​


----------



## Feldon (29/8/22)

Sure...


----------



## yankinoz (29/8/22)

An old acquaintance lives in a bunker in Arizona near the Mexican border. Breitbart and OANN are too leftist for him, and Fox is part of the Islamo-communist menace along with CNN. So he trawls the Internet for stories about the imminent execution of Hillary, Hunter and many others at Guantanamo, Though deadline after deadline has passed, he never gives up hope.

For the rest of you, I ask, Who will first be indicted by a real court for a crime: Joe, Hunter, Barack, Hillary, Bill or . . . Donald?


----------



## yankinoz (29/8/22)

That's a news account. I went to relevant conferences in those years and never heard what that snippet suggests. Predictions of the climate made in the 80s and 90s have generally been spot on. One researcher in the area worked on background cycles. Going by those, he predicted that in the absence of human effects, there would be a slight decline in global mean temp until 2025-30, then a rise. Add in human effects, and the shit hits the fan after that.

I recall a poll taken at an international arctic sciences workshop by politics students at the U of Colorado (I'd worked on climate and historical population changes using digitised Icelandic records). There was a preponderance of climate scientists there giving papers on change due to carbon emissions. Guess what? They were not a bunch of lefties. Many came out of conservative backgrounds. Many of the Americans were former Republicans; the GOP abandoned science, not the other way around.


Feldon said:


> Sure...
> View attachment 122601


----------



## Feldon (29/8/22)




----------



## JDW81 (29/8/22)

Feldon said:


> Geez, pot, kettle, black.
> Nothing very “fair” or “balanced” in you shooting the messenger before you’ve even heard the message. The movie is not even released yet. You evidently don't access points of view that don’t align with your own You’re not alone there.


Hardly the pot calling the kettle black.

Merely highlighting that Breitbart doesn't have a great history of balanced or fair reporting. They push a very conservative agenda, with lots of dubious evidence presented (but you're right, I have seen this one, although going to Breitbart's prior record I don't hold out much hope). I put them in the same basket as Fox.

The left side of the media often aren't much better (particularly in the USA)

I'm staying out of the climate debate.....


----------



## yankinoz (29/8/22)

Among the major US news outlets, look at MSNBC and Fox. Before 2016 I would partly agree that each slanted the news. Each had a news group that arranged headlines and chose reportng language to make a point, and an opinion section. Fox had a larger set of rightwing commentators than MSNBC (including Rachel Maddow) had lefties, but each had token reps on the other side.

Since then Fox has steadily grown worse in its news reporting, and many formerly employed there have quit in protest. Its base demanded they fire anyone who did not toe the line, and they did. MSNBC never carried out a comparable purge; Kudlow quit for greener pastures on the right. After the 2020 election Tucker Carlson at Fox made the unforgiveable error of saying the POTUS election was not stolen. His ratings crashed. he corrected, switched to highlighting a crime by a Black nearly every day, and went to the top of the ratings. He and much of the rightwing phalanx in the opinion section now repeat outright, unverified lies taken from social m,edia, Youtube, 2000 Mules and the like.


----------



## yankinoz (29/8/22)

yankinoz said:


> That's a news account. I went to relevant conferences and never heard or read anything like the 10 year window as stated above (pobably misstated). Predictions of the climate made in the 80s and 90s have generally been spot on. One researcher in the area worked on background cycles. Going by those, he predicted that in the absence of human effects, there would be a slight decline in global mean temp until 2025-30, then a rise. Add in human effects, and the shit hits the fan after that.
> 
> I recall a poll taken at an international arctic sciences workshop by politics students at the U of Colorado. There was a preponderance of climate scientists there giving papers on change due to carbon emissions. Guess what? They were not a bunch of lefties. Many came out of conservative backgrounds. Many of the Americans were former Republicans; the GOP abandoned science, not the other way around.


----------



## Dave70 (30/8/22)

yankinoz said:


> Among the major US news outlets, look at MSNBC and Fox. Before 2016 I would partly agree that each slanted the news. Each had a news group that arranged headlines and chose reportng language to make a point, and an opinion section. Fox had a larger set of rightwing commentators than MSNBC (including Rachel Maddow) had lefties, but each had token reps on the other side.
> 
> Since then Fox has steadily grown worse in its news reporting, and many formerly employed there have quit in protest.* Its base demanded they fire anyone who did not toe the line, and they did. MSNBC never carried out a comparable purge*; Kudlow quit for greener pastures on the right. After the 2020 election Tucker Carlson at Fox made the unforgiveable error of saying the POTUS election was not stolen. His ratings crashed. he corrected, switched to highlighting a crime by a Black nearly every day, and went to the top of the ratings. He and much of the rightwing phalanx in the opinion section now repeat outright, unverified lies taken from social m,edia, Youtube, 2000 Mules and the like.



And this is why we cant have nice things. Devolution into a cynical echo chamber of bias and populism - on both sides - has now made almost impossible any form of rational civilised conversation. 

Trump vs Harris in 2024? Now that would be a right sizzler..


----------



## YAPN (30/8/22)

Bolsonaro vs Lula in October might turn out to be interesting.


----------



## Half-baked (30/8/22)

Dave70 said:


> Devolution into a cynical echo chamber of bias and populism - on both sides - has now made almost impossible any form of rational civilised conversation.



@yankinoz was making the point though that it’s a false equivalence. 

Sure both sides have moved further from the centre. But the progressives have moved a few steps to the left. The right* have gotten into their car and driven a few suburbs in the other direction. 

*Not sure what to call them. They’re not conservatives, don’t have enough ideological consistency to call them the right. More anti-progressives…


----------



## YAPN (30/8/22)

Half-baked said:


> *Not sure what to call them. They’re not conservatives, don’t have enough ideological consistency to call them the right. More anti-progressives…



'alt-right' is what I think they call themselves, but don't ask me what it means

I see on Farage's tv channel that a lot of the hosts are talking about re-nationalising utility companies. Corben would be proud.


----------



## MHB (30/8/22)

Half-baked said:


> @yankinoz was making the point though that it’s a false equivalence.
> 
> Sure both sides have moved further from the centre. But the progressives have moved a few steps to the left. The right* have gotten into their car and driven a few suburbs in the other direction.
> 
> *Not sure what to call them. They’re not conservatives, don’t have enough ideological consistency to call them the right. More anti-progressives…


To my mind just a bees-dick this side of fascist...


----------



## yankinoz (31/8/22)

MHB said:


> To my mind just a bees-dick this side of fascist...


The rank and file are already there. All the movements need to qualify are better organisation (they're working on that), effective leaders (Trump's too lazy and stupid, Bolsonario's just too stupid), corporatist economies (arguable--Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy were more like kleptocracies), and control of information.


----------



## MHB (31/8/22)

MAGA caps are a good start on a uniform.
Mark


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (31/8/22)

MHB said:


> MAGA caps are a good start on a uniform.
> Mark


If you wear Hugo Boss you're half way there


----------



## Feldon (7/9/22)

If you get you get your knickers in a twist thinking a MAGA hat denotes fascism then check out creepy Joe’s speech a week ago in Philadelphia. _Mein Gott!_

Something straight out the 1930s Germany. The set dressed, like at Nuremberg, in the paraphernalia of the fascist state, and flooded with blood red light with two menacing Aryan goons in the background. (Are they real US Marines? Damn shame if they were used for this after their history fighting Nazism in WW2. But I guess that’s a conservative view. Progressive liberals like change, and here it is in all its authoritarian glory.)


----------



## MHB (7/9/22)

Worth pulling back a bit




Light up in Red White and Blue as is the American want.
It’s worth listening to his speech to, critical of people who don’t respect democracy.
I doubt if Biden looses the next election he will chuck a tanty like a two year old and deny it happened...
Mark


----------



## Feldon (7/9/22)




----------



## YAPN (7/9/22)

I guess there is only one way to talk to American voters.

Might be interesting to note that Nazi rallies were once held in Madison Square Gardens, swastikas and all. Back when no high society dinner was complete without a couple of German Nazis in their spiffy uniforms.


----------



## Dave70 (8/9/22)

Godwin's law - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dave70 (8/9/22)

North Korea Archives


Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in North Korea




www.amnesty.org













Russia looking to buy 'millions' of North Korean rockets and artillery


The U.S. said any deal would violate U.N. sanctions on Pyongyang and described the move as the latest sign of Moscow’s “desperation” as its bloody war in Ukraine grinds on.




www.japantimes.co.jp







*U.S. President Donald Trump took his enthusiasm for his détente with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un to new heights on Saturday, declaring at a rally with supporters that “we fell in love” after exchanging letters.*

Orr...ain't that sweet..






Fat cnut (s)
Fcuk em.


----------



## YAPN (8/9/22)

By all means, compare these shitheads to Nazis. Again and again. I'm with you.

— Mike Godwin (@sfmnemonic)


Not sure if Godwins Law applies here.


----------



## JDW81 (9/9/22)

YAPN said:


> By all means, compare these shitheads to Nazis. Again and again. I'm with you.
> 
> — Mike Godwin (@sfmnemonic)
> 
> ...


Well someone has posted a picture of Biden next to one of Hitler, that's pretty consistent with Godwin's law.

JD


----------



## YAPN (9/9/22)

JDW81 said:


> that's pretty consistent with Godwin's law.


Yes, but which interpretation. Godwins Law became widely used as a means to shut down internet forum threads. Once it was used no further discussion could happen out of respect for Holocaust victims.

He himself has been quoted many times saying that this was not his intention. He has said he is quite happy to see Nazism referenced in discussions about the current rise in fascism in US politics.

From his post I was not sure which usage of Godwins Law Dave70 was intending.

So...then...

Not sure if Godwins Law applies here.


----------



## Feldon (9/9/22)

The queen is dead, long live the king!

_"When men are forbidden to honour a king they honour millionaires, athletes or film-stars instead, even famous prostitutes or gangsters. For spiritual nature, like bodily nature, will be served; deny it food and it will gobble poison."_
 C. S. Lewis


----------



## Feldon (10/9/22)

On a speaking tour in the UK, Canadian clinical psychologist and author Dr Jordan Peterson gave this erudite and wide ranging response when asked about the social and political consequences that will flow from the death of the Queen. 
Some insightful stuff to unpack here (IMO).


----------



## Coalminer (11/9/22)

Well, it's affected me already....a lot of my favourite shows have disappeared for round the clock queen memorabilia


----------



## yankinoz (11/9/22)

Coalminer said:


> Well, it's affected me already....a lot of my favourite shows have disappeared for round the clock queen memorabilia


The coverage has me wondering. how many Brits does it take to proclaim a king?


----------



## Feldon (18/9/22)




----------



## YAPN (19/9/22)

yankinoz said:


> how many Brits does it take to proclaim a king?



Answer: None...the King chooses himself, the role of the Brits
is to follow.


----------



## YAPN (19/9/22)

Feldon said:


>



I don't know where I sit on the line between staunch monarchist and rabid anti-monarchist, probably somewhere in the middle. I'll give it more thought when the next referendum comes around.

But it cannot be denied that an enormous number of people respect the monarchy. No other person on the face of the earth could bring so many mourners onto the streets, shuffling in a queue for up to 30 hours. Nobody else.


----------



## Dave70 (19/9/22)

Feldon said:


>




I don't know faceless masses, but for some reason I feel like sitting by an open fireplace in a large leather chair whilst enjoying a snifter of peated single malt Scotch whisky.


----------



## Mooroolbark_Mick (20/9/22)

The monarchy, love it or not, is a relic of aristocratic privilege according to an hereditary principle, which, as Tom Paine once pointed out, “is as ridiculous as the idea of a hereditary mathematician”. It does not comport with our modern ideas or ideals of democracy, equality and human rights.


----------



## YAPN (21/10/22)

Welcome back Boris. All is forgiven.


----------



## Feldon (22/10/22)

Despite the language barrier, some fair and balanced reporting from the German media:


----------



## DucatiBoyStu (22/10/22)

Dave70 said:


> I don't know faceless masses, but for some reason I feel like sitting by an open fireplace in a large leather chair whilst enjoying a snifter of peated single malt Scotch whisky.


And a nice pipe with some Dutch tobacco


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/22)

DucatiBoyStu said:


> And a nice pipe with some Dutch tobacco



You mean the Dutch have other products besides tulips, hallucinogenic truffles and tallness? Well there you go.

Anyway, how ya doin boy?


----------



## philrob (24/10/22)

The Dutch breed homebrewers. Ask me how I know. And yes, I am tall.


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/22)

philrob said:


> The Dutch breed homebrewers. Ask me how I know. And yes, I am tall.



And as they say, what goes up..








Tall tales: The Dutch are getting shorter but are still the tallest - DutchNews.nl


Although the Dutch are still the tallest people in the world, they are shrinking. A report from Dutch statistics office the CBS shows that the generation born in around 1980 was the tallest, with an average man measuring 183.9cm compared with the average 175.6cm of the generation born in 1930...




www.dutchnews.nl


----------



## DucatiBoyStu (24/10/22)

Dave70 said:


> Anyway, how ya doin boy?


Well Dave, having a neighbour that has a 4 tap fridge that always has home brew in it does make life bearable

I thought I would drop in and stir the ants nest after my sabbatical herding stray cats


----------

